# New for 2016: Ranger Z522D



## Micropterus Salmoides (Aug 21, 2015)

From Lake Erie to Sam Rayburn and places in between, some of the country's biggest fish make their homes in some of the nation's biggest and most demanding waters. Cranking offshore ledges, dropshotting deep rock piles or even making check-in time while conditions are rough is no place for undersized - or underpowered - boats. 


http://rangerboats.com/article.cfm?storyid=259


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Now that's a platform. Any ideas on msrp and draft? I just wonder what type fishermen they are targeting with a platform that size. Just read on another forum that with the 300 on it they topped out at 64 mph, not impressive in my book when you can run mid 70's with a 200 on a 20 footer. The 56 gallons with a 300 would never had got me there and back some of the Tx's I use to fish. Just ramblin.


----------

